# A0072999.exe



## Merima63 (6 September 2009)

was ist das und wer kann mir helfen. avira bleibt stendig hängen und kann nicht prüfen. wie kann ich dieses programm oder was es auch immer ist entfernen?:unzufrieden:


----------



## johinos (6 September 2009)

*AW: A0072999.exe*

Den Dateinamen einfach mal in eine Internetsuchmaschine werfen, da kommt sowas raus: ... A0072999.exe -> Dropper.VB.lu 

Infos: Viren Trojaner Würmer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

Datei überprüfen: HijackThis Logfileauswertung - "...wählen Sie ein Logfile von Ihrem Rechner aus" bzw. Programm installieren: HijackThis - Trend Micro USA 

Bitte Ergebnis bekanntgeben.


----------



## Merima63 (7 September 2009)

*AW: A0072999.exe*

danke für die antwort. ich habe mit den trendmicrohousecall versucht und dieser hatt einen HTTPCookis gefunden.:-D natürlich gleich gelöscht. lasse gerade avira durchlaufen. mal schauen ob dieser nicht wiedermal hängen bleibt. schönen tag noch


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2009)

*AW: A0072999.exe*

Kannst Du mir die Datei mal an [email protected] schicken?


----------



## Merima63 (9 September 2009)

*AW: A0072999.exe*

guten morgen heiko. kann ich leider nicht mehr. ich glaube ich habe diese datei gelöscht mit a-squared free datei. ich werde mal nacher schauen ob es tatsächlich so ist. muß jetzt zu arbeit aber ich lasse die avira laufen. mal schauen was passiert. fals die datei noch da sein sollte werde ich dir natürlich zu schicken. schönen grüß merima63


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2009)

*AW: A0072999.exe*

Danke im Voraus!


----------

